# leesville saugeyes



## grimmjj (Jun 21, 2013)

any tips on finding thiese fellows in there?


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

Have tried many times for them with no luck usually trolling with crank baits-numbers may be small


----------



## grimmjj (Jun 21, 2013)

Thats not what I wanted to hear. Other than musky, what's there to catch this time of year that is tasty?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Try crawler harnesses on the flats and weed edges. Keeping the small perch away can be a problem at times


----------



## grimmjj (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I haven't been to Leesville in about a decade but finally purchased a 9.9 for my pontoon. Plan on switching her out tonight or tomorrow and hopefully giving her a run this weekend.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

The spot I did ok at in the spring is weeded in now. I would try around the dam where the water changes depth quickly. They can hang on the upper or lower edge, sometimes in between. Rough to get any numbers but the size is a lot better than Atwood on a fish to fish basis.


----------



## grimmjj (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah. I would rather have size than numbers. I'll check it out. Thanks Jim.


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Josh is right about the weed edges and harnesses.If you can find a drop or hump along the weeds, work it over.


----------

